# Crate for 55" LCD TV shipment



## visakk (May 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I need to ship a large 55inch LCD out of country in a container.
I was planning to create a wooden box/crate for cheap.
I was looking at Home Depot with 1/4 in 4x8 pinewood sheathing.
Can you throw me some suggestions.

Thanks,


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

A few years ago I shipped a police lightbar that a friend gave me in California back home to Chicago. We made a crate out of 1/4" plywood and 1X2's. When it was all said and done the extra weight of the crate made the shipping cost more than double. It would have been cheaper to find a cardboard box and wrap it in bubble wrap. As far as crate building goes, a 1X2 or 1X3 outer frame with 1/4" plywood would work for you but you still really need to wrap it in bubble wrap, foam or something to cushion it. 

A basic crate would look something like this, only thinner, when done.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a fan of simplicity for things like this. I'm assuming the LCD is about 6" thick. I'd get enough 2x8 to build a frame that would fit around it, with a few inches of space all the way around, then screw 1/2" plywood to the sides. Basically, make a 2x8 sandwich. Use pieces of foam as spacers to keep the screen from moving. 

I helped a friend build a crate for shipping a piece for a satellite control system of some sort (seriously! He was working a job for NASA!) and that's pretty much what we did. It got where it was going just fine.


----------



## visakk (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.
I have thought about cardboard box, but it doesn't work for me.

I have seen 1/4 in 4x8 pinewood sheathing for $13.97 in HomeDepot
and some cul wood $1 a piece (remaining pieces of large wood) to build a frame. May be 4 pieces of cul wood.
Can we get anything cheaper than that?


Thanks,


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

A 55" LCD isn't a cheap TV, and overseas isn't guaranteed to be a gentle trip, I wouldn't cheap out on shipment but I can't help but wonder if it would be cheaper to buy one in the country of destination or order one new and have it delivered?
I would go with 1/2" or bigger plywood, 1/4" is pretty easy to puncture IMO


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

How did it come from the manufacturer? Probably in styrofoam fitted to the LCD and a cardboard box. You might check with them to see if you can purchase one specifically for that model and ship it in its original style shipping container. Just a thought...

joe


----------

